# UPS & Car Battery



## prosenjit (Oct 23, 2006)

I want to replace my UPS battery with a car battery (13 palates), details:
I want to connect a 12 volt 120 AH lead-acid car battery with my existing 500 VA UPS, for very fast switch over and long backup time during power failure, i also have an 400VA inverter which i want to use for charging up the car battery. Now question is will the UPS able to draw required power from 12v battery to run my PC. 
I am trying to do so because my inverter is not so fast as the UPS in terms of switching over. And UPS back up time is 15 muintes only where inverter and this battery backup time more 3 hrs, 

17" AOC monitor, 1.7 ghz p4 cpu


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

While I'm pretty sure what you suggest is possible, having a Automotive battery in your house and next to your computer does not sound very safe. Automotive batteries out-gas acidic fumes when discharging or being charged, not to mention the heat that can be involved during either cycle as well. Most UPS mfg's sell additional battery kits for extended hold-up time, some are external (but usually a sealed battery type) I would suggest you look into that or consider upgrading to a 900VA or better UPS model for additional hold-up time


----------



## cb92 (Oct 10, 2008)

I use car batteries. They don't last very long, because they're not designed for this use. If you can afford a deep cycle battery, that would be better. I also use a computer fan to keep the ups cool, especially if it has to charge the battery. Ventilate the battery area, no sparks, it's dangerous.


----------



## Battdude (Jul 22, 2009)

New to the forum...

As for UPS battery replacements (computer backup replacements &tc), thought it might be helpful to check these guys out: 
Battdude:tongue:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Some motorcycle batteries will fit into some UPS case. Most all modern high quality automotive batteries are sealed units and don't emit any fumes. Better manufacturers also have Gel batteries that can be mounted in any position. 
But, automotive batteries have taken a considerable jump in price over the last few years, about 30 to 40% for quality brands, so buying a new UPS might be a more cost effective solution.


----------

